# Gaming in Milwaukee?



## roadmixer (Sep 14, 2007)

A group of gamers (with 2 DMs that alternate campaigns) is looking for one or two more players. We meet at our house in the basement living room. We play multiple genres, but focus pretty much completely on d20 games.

If you are in the area and are looking for a group to game on saturdays twice a month, send me a PM or reply here.


----------



## mac1504 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey roadmixer,

I'm interested- send me an email: robmcnamee at gmail dot com.

Thanks!


----------

